# Sidi ergo 3 Replacement rubber heel pad?



## Eli1098r (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi, i woul like to know which is the correct heel pad for my sidi ergo 3 the millenium 3 or millenium 2 ? Help please, i did some research online no luck. Thanks.


----------



## lurrego (Sep 12, 2012)

it's the first one here(add.html to the end): sidiamerica.com/sidi/accessories/parts1
remember that the sidi ergo 3 has the vent carbon sole


----------

